# Aerial forklift platform



## ruinexplorer (Aug 16, 2012)

Below is a photo that was shared with me of someone working on a "aerial forklift platform" on a job down in Orlando. I am pretty sure that the idea was one of the standard ways to do this, as pictured here.




If you don't know much about it, this is a good resource.

However, I should add "fail" to this one for multiple reasons.


----------



## rsmentele (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow.... I kind of love to see these types of pictures.... nothing like good ol American Ingenuity right?!


----------



## traxman25 (Aug 17, 2012)

I love how the mast is tilted back to the stops but the lift weighs so much that it bent the forks and is sitting level.

I guess one could say at least they used the lift's lifting points and didn't just slide it on the forks.


----------



## DuckJordan (Aug 19, 2012)

the reason why this is even worse is the forks aren't placed correctly. The load isn't even close to the strength


----------



## JohnD (Aug 20, 2012)

Well gee whiz, for the higher sections, they can even add a ladder on top. Then, if that still isn' quite high enough, the guy up top could strap on some sheetrockers stilts. Rube Goldberg would even flinch at this contraption. I bet they even got all this from Acme, you know where Wiley Coyote shops.


----------



## rsmentele (Aug 20, 2012)

Next time they should refer to this.


----------



## rsmentele (Aug 20, 2012)

These guys must have been trained by them


----------



## venuetech (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't think I would want one of these.


----------



## mstaylor (Sep 1, 2012)

I have used an approved basket for a forklift on many occasions. I can attest that they are generally fine but am fully aware of the inherent danger of failure. Our forks are well maintained and operated but certified operators only but that hasn't always been the case. In the early '80s, I was on a fork/man lift combo. I was in the peak of a 12/12 pitch roof of a two story building, so about three stories up. Something was wonky in the mast and it broke all four chains and the mast fell. Two of us took the express route to the ground. Luckily we both walked away. At my current arena we had a contractor doing some work and asked to use the fork. The head of maintenance asked if he was certified and he assured him he was. The operator was not bringing the guy down during moves and drove cross ways on an incline fully extended and flipped the lift. He totaled the fork, took the corner of a metal storage building and broke a guy's arm. Turns out he was not certified, nor ever had been. We now own a 60ft Genie so we rarely use the fork/basket combo any longer. 
Long story short, it can be done safely, but it does require some thought,care, and as the article says, excellent maintenance.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 1, 2012)

For one of the staging companies which I worked for, we had an approved platform for our warehouse. Since we only needed the elevation for changing out lights, filters, or what not, it didn't make sense to invest in another aerial lift. We only had to maintain our forks. It was nice because our OSHA training on the fork also included use for personnel.


----------



## wiscolighting (Oct 3, 2012)

ruinexplorer said:


> However, I should add "fail" to this one for multiple reasons.View attachment 7457



Forklift driver: "Hold my beer and get into the basket while I try something..."


----------



## JohnSB (Nov 30, 2012)

ruinexplorer said:


> Below is a photo that was shared with me of someone working on a "aerial forklift platform" on a job down in Orlando. I am pretty sure that the idea was one of the standard ways to do this, as pictured here.
> View attachment 7458
> 
> 
> ...



It means job security when I see photo's like this, 'course I'm a full time firefighter/paramedic.


----------

